# Where to start



## wessondeb (Nov 10, 2014)

I retired a couple of years ago and now have time to do some of the things I put on hold. As a child, I had some model train sets that I really loved. After my father died when I was 12 the trains fell into disrepair and they were eventually given/thrown away. I want to start a new train collection but would love some advice on where to start. I think I had HO scale as a child. Is that still a good scale to work with? What is a reliable brand and a good syarter brand?
Thanks so much for any help you can give me


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

How much space do you have to work with? Anything from N to HO to O is great depending on how much space you have and what you want to do with it.

Are you looking for trains to go around a table or do you want an operational type layout?

I'm not really a fan of the starter sets but they work fine if you just want to get your feet wet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a great hobby, with plenty of room for nostalgia.

I'd suggest you dive in here, at the Nat'l Model RR Assoc website:

http://www.nmra.org/

They have a nice beginner's guide here:

http://www.nmra.org/beginners-guide

As to choice of scale / track gauge, control systems, era to model, etc., there's no right or wrong answer. Pros and cons to any choice, but ultimately, whatever suits your fancy is what's right for you.

Based upon what you said, though, perhaps look into recreating the train set that you had as a child with your father? Do you recall what it looked like?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos:First of all, welcome to the best hobby in the world!
I got back into the hobby upon my retirement, also. From my limited experience, I would say that the first thing you have to do is decide upon a scale. I model HO, which is the most common scale modeled. You will have no trouble at all finding stuff for HO scale.

The second thing you have to do, is decide on whether you want to go with the "old" DC set up, or venture into the new DCC line. The DCC will allow you to operate more than one locomotive on the same tracks, and a whole lot more! There is sound, smoke which is in time with the drive wheels, and even more. You will find that you are going to get a lot of responses to your questions, some may agree with what I said, some may disagree. Either way, most everybody is very helpful. 
A good place to check out the differences in DC and DCC is at a hobby store. If there is not available in your area, check out you tube. Search you tube for HO DC or HO DCC trains, and you will find numerous videos to view.

As far as which brand(s) to buy, it depends on how realistic you want your layout to be. I started out with some used cheaper Bachmann and Atlas items, but have talked myself into going with Broadway Limited Imports, with a DCMaster control, which will give me some sound functions that used to be only available with DCC.
Anyway, just keep checking out the different posts on this site; there is a lot of free information available.

Oh yeah, I forgot. You have to be aware that once you start back into this hobby, it quickly goes from an occasional evening in the basement/garage, to an obsession that you will have absolutely no control over. Good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:
God Bless
Bob


----------



## wessondeb (Nov 10, 2014)

*Where to Start*

Thank you, thank you everyone who replied. When I looked at this site, I thought this might be a good place to get info and it seems I was right. All the model train enthusiasts I've met have been really nice people. I guess you can't play with little trains and be too much of a grump! 

I started thinking about model trains again when I went to a hobby group meeting on a cruise ship. The meeting was led by the orchestra director Gordon Hough. Some of you may know him. He's a wonderful guy and has a great video of his trains in operation. 

I like the idea of HO scale because it is so readily available and the size will work. I actually have as much space as I want (depending on how long the money lasts). I have four grandchildren and another on the way - all girls by the way - who have played with Thomas the Train and GeoTrax since they were old enough to play with them. I would LOVE to have a nice set up with a couple of locomotives and several tracks. I realize this is thinking BIG but know I have to start small. I want the girls to grow up loving model trains too. BTW I am a female collector. They shouldn't matter but I've noticed most train enthusiasts are male. I don't know why. 

Anymore info on a brand to start with, set or individual pieces, antique or not, etc. would be appreciated. Again, thank you all.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You won't be the only lady in the hobby...we have some gals here
on the Forum.

Do you have any carpentry skills? There's a bit of sawing and 
bolting that you'll need to do to construct your layout 'table'.
But it's not beyond the ability of the average person.

The first suggestion is to start out with something relatively
small but has the capability of growing. There are many
track plans and track layout suggestions in our various threads.

In the same vein, you can select from several different makers
a train starter set. I definitely urge you to go with DCC right from
the beginning. It is the most simple to wire and the most
simple to operate. Some DCC starter sets are literally plug and
play. But any of them can be endlessly expanded. The usual
starter set includes the DCC controller, it's power supply, track,
and one or more DCC locomotives and cars.

If you think you'll want to use sound on your layout, you would
likely want to go with a Digitrax or NCE DCC system. If, however,
you want a more simple set up, a Bachmjann DCC starter set
is suggested. You'll find the Bachmann less costly, but it
does not have some important features available from the other
makes. All meet NMRA standards so all makes are compatible
with others.

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I would encourage DCC since you are starting from scratch. With DCC you can control each locomotive individually. As you expand this makes things much easier when you want to run multiple trains on the same track. You don't have to wire blocks - sections of track powered via control switches so you can stop a train in that section(block) and keep one going in another section(block). 

If you buy a starter set, make sure the track is nickel silver, not steel. Some of the Bachmann sets have steel track. It is the track with black roadbed. If it has gray roadbed, it is nickel silver.

I believe Bachmann and Walters have DCC starter sets. Now with the starter sets you will get track with roadbed attached. If you want to expand those, you will have to continue to buy track with roadbed attached. There are different makes of that track. I have never used it so I don't know if they are compatable with each other.

Another option is to go piecemeal. An option to get started on that is get one of the Bachmann combination Bachmann EZ DCC Controller with locomotive sets. They are available on Amazon and you can find them on ebay. Then buy youself some track. Start with Atlas code 100 sectional track and 18 inch radius curve track. Its the most readily available and least expensive. You'll need a terminal track piece and a rerailer section (to keep youself from going mad from trying to get the cars on the track). By some decent rolling stock. You want metal wheels and knuckle couplers. Bachmann Silver Series and Atlas Trainman are good inexpensive lines ($11 - $15 per car for most). The Bachmann DCC controller will easily run 2 locomotives. Don (on here) runs 4 with a Bachamnn EZ controller. It doesn't have all the capabilies of a full fledged DCC system, but as the name implies, it is EZ and will get you going and then some.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bachmann+train+set#/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bachmann+dcc+locomotive+&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Abachmann+dcc+locomotive+

On ebay search for Bachmann DCC locomove and controller.

DCC can get very expensive if you go with locomotives with sound ($150+). If you go DCC without sound, you can get Bachamann DCC locomotives for $50 to $70.

I'd recommend staying away from any steam locomotive that smokes. It creates an oily mess all over everything.

Here are 2 online sources for trains. Both with great service and great prices. They get many recommendations on here.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/
http://www.trainworld.com/


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, and also to the hobby. There has already been very good advice given, so I won't repeat what has already been said. I guess the best advice I can give, is to follow your heart, and do whatever you wish. It's a hobby after all. It's for enjoyment. 

As for your questions, I guess it really depends on what you want to accomplish. Would you rather just set back and watch a few trains running thru the countryside, or rather would you like to do switching (where you are delivering freight cars to their destination)? Only you can answer that type of question.

Also what is your budget? Whether it's a few hundred dollars, a thousand, or even more, you can build a nice layout on basically any budget. It depends on how fancy you want to get.

Some people love to get the latest and greatest, with all the electronic bells and whistles, and walk around controllers, etc. While other people like the simpler trains made in the past. 

Some people are nostalgic and want to collect what they had as a kid, or at least, what they WANTED as a kid, but were not able to afford at the time. Many people as kids grew up looking at the train catalogs and wanting a large collection, but had to settle for whatever their parents could afford at the time. Now as adults, they can buy whatever their hearts desire (and their wallet can handle). 

Some people cherish the trains that have been passed down to them, when a parent, grandparent or relative died. To keep the memories alive, they build a layout with the trains they inherited, to honor the deceased loved one. 

And some people are just attracted to a particular type of train (perhaps they saw on a holiday, etc), and want to model it. 

Each scale has it's pro's and con's. The smaller scales (such as Z and N scales) are quite nice for the space challenged. But you can also build with the larger scales, even in a small space. Sometimes even apartment dwellers choose the larger scales, because that is what works best for them. The larger scales are usually easier to work on (parts are bigger), and easier for little kids to put on the track. The larger scales are also usually more rugged. 

Anyway, there are no wrong answers. Just follow your heart. And have fun.

Howard


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

As I'm sure you are aware, young kids have short attention spans and want instant gratification. Here's one suggestion to help lure them into the hobby.

Set up a simple system -- like a 4x8 sheet of plywood set on 2-3 sawhorses -- quick and inexpensive. Get some sectional track, a transformer, one engine and a half dozen cars. This is pretty much what comes in a starter toy train set, but if you buy the items separately, you will get much better quality.

Then play with the arrangement of the track. If you add two turnouts (as model switches are called), you get lots more layout possibilities. Let them decide how the track should be laid out. Change it from time to time. Ask them for suggestions as to what to add to the table. You will probably get doll houses and other things from their toy collection "donated" to the layout -- probably way out of scale, but they will have fun.

When you begin to see what direction you want the layout to go, get some of the simple structure kits -- like for a passenger station or an ice-cream shop. Get them to help you build them. The simple kits have fewer, larger pieces, so they are easy to assemble. Some even snap together without glue.

Later on, when you can get the time to work on a more permanent layout, you can transfer some of the structures that they helped build onto your layout.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Depending on how old your grandkids are, if they are still quite young, I would recommend the more rugged models. Not the stuff with the tiny and delicate details, because believe me, that stuff will be broken off in no time. I have two nieces (ages 5 and 7), and I'm thankful they like my model trains. When they visit me, I also get out my Lego brick collection, hot wheels toy cars, stuff they can play with. 

They are much better with the durable trains, I keep any delicate stuff far away from them. 

HO scale (and larger) are good for young kids, as long as it's the stuff without delicate parts to break off. Plus those trains tend to be cheaper in price anyway. Just make sure whatever locomotives you buy, they are actually working good. Nothing can ruin the fun quicker, then trains that refuse to work. The kids will get frustrated or bored.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Agreed....I truly believe crappy trains and train sets have been responsible for turning off more poeple to the hobby than any other reason.......people try to go the cheap skate route, and end up frustrated, and turned off.....


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Stay away from Tyco or Lifelike sets.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm definitely not smart enough to answer the question of why the hobby is predominantly male, but your observation is accurate. And while we do have our fair share of curmudgeons, most of us are friendly and helpful. Many of us will even give unbiased advice without trying to force you in one direction or another.

Am I correct in assuming that your layout will be for you, with the side benefit of being of interest to your granddaughters, and not primarily a layout FOR your granddaughters? If so, I would contradict some of the advice above and advise you to take your time, design a layout that suits your needs, and start building slowly, with quality materials and equipment.

Only one of my 3 boys is really interested -- the others will run trains occasionally, but the youngest has his own layout, built by him with my assistance. We started with a Bachmann Thomas set when he was only 4-1/2 years old, and he is very careful with the equipment and can manage HO on his own. This very much depends on the individual child, and how you present it to them. If they understand that it is a model to be operated carefully, and not a toy to be run willy-nilly, most kids can handle HO from a surprisingly early age.

So, if you can give us a better understanding of how deep you want to dive into the hobby and how realistic you want your trains, operations, and layout to be, lots of folks here can help get you off on the right foot.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

There is a TON of Thomas stuff available in HO scale.

Check out www.walthers.com


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Am I correct in assuming that your layout will be for you, with the side benefit of being of interest to your granddaughters, and not primarily a layout FOR your granddaughters? If so, I would contradict some of the advice above and advise you to take your time, design a layout that suits your needs, and start building slowly, with quality materials and equipment.


I'm making the same assumption at CTValleyRR here, and couldn't agree more. Take your time, and make sure you're getting what YOU want out of your layout. Don't throw your money at cheap stuff just to fill your space. The lower quality sets, while nice they give you everything to get started, the components just aren't all that good, and feel very toy-like.



CTValleyRR said:


> We started with a Bachmann Thomas set when he was only 4-1/2 years old, and he is very careful with the equipment and can manage HO on his own. This very much depends on the individual child, and how you present it to them. If they understand that it is a model to be operated carefully, and not a toy to be run willy-nilly, most kids can handle HO from a surprisingly early age.


Again, CTValley is spot on here. My son and I are building our layout very slowly. We got into the hobby about a year ago at Christmas when Grandma bought him his first HO set, but he does only get to use it with supervision from me. I had an interest in the hobby but no HO of my own at that point. Now we have 2 locos and about 10 cars running on a double oval with a couple turnouts. He even likes to do "puzzles" wherein we are doing mild operations, putting trains together in the right order. He's three now. 

We have a couple structures and haven't tacked down the track, but it works for us. because that's what WE want to do with it.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with what has been written above. My advice, don't waste your money on rock bottom super cheap trains, because you will probably be sorely disappointed. In other words, don't be temped by the super cheap train sets you see. They are super cheap for a reason. The quality is usually quite poor. 

But you don't need to spend tons of money for the top of the line, either. Often times a middle ground in price, becomes a practical choice. 

Look for a reliable and dependable product, without breaking the bank. There is a lot of friendly advice, here at this forum, to help you. 

Some brands are well known to be a dependable and good choice, and are a good value for the money. Sadly some brands always rate very low in satisfaction. Best to avoid those brands, especially at first. And some brands, while well made, can cost a lot of money. 

As can example, it's not the end of the world if you buy a cheap locomotive (like $15 dollars) that has a few problems, if you already own 10 wonderful locomotives. In that case, you can afford to take a risk, and see if you can make it better. 

But if you are just starting off in the hobby, without any locomotives yet, then I would highly recommend making sure, your first few locomotives are working very good. When possible, have them tested (especially if used), before spending your hard earned cash. 

Some hobby shops will also gladly test even brand new locomotives, to make sure it works, so you are satisfied with your purchase. I always like to see it tested, any locomotive I want to buy, no matter whether it's brand new or used. I just want to make sure, it really does work before I get it home. 

I typically buy piecemeal, instead of complete sets. But that is my choice, and my preference. The locomotive might be one brand, the track a second brand, the power pack a third brand, and freight cars from various brands. Then I add my favorite brand of couplers. Anyway this way, I get exactly what I want, based on MY preferences and needs. 

The many forum members here (and your local hobby shop) can help you put together a train package, which is all compatible, and works well, for YOUR needs. 

And of course, like has been mentioned before, is this train layout mostly for YOU, or is it mostly for your grandkids?


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Where i come from we have a saying. Ask 100 persons for thier opinion and you get 110 answers. 10 would change thier mind!. 
So I will not venture there. All I can say is go for it. It is an incredibale hobby. I would though venture I small opinion. Get good quality stuff because as one grows older one would want to enjoy the layout not repairing stuff.

Enjoy
H


----------

